# Reflector help needed please



## US042 (Monday at 9:50 PM)

Hi,
      Could someone please advise if this reflector is suitable for a 1943 Westfield Columbia bicycle? Thanks in advance.
Brett.


----------



## blackcat (Tuesday at 12:05 AM)

Hello;
Yes !
Regards;
Serge


----------



## US042 (Tuesday at 12:47 AM)

Thanks Serge.


----------



## US042 (Tuesday at 3:34 PM)

Blackcat (serge) do you know what size an original is?
Are the originals 1 1/4"?
Thanks,
Brett.


----------



## Mercian (Wednesday at 10:22 AM)

Hi Brett @US042 

Yes, 1 1/4", or 3.175 cm diameter.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## US042 (Wednesday at 8:07 PM)

Hi Adrian,
                 Many thanks for that. The one I had pictured is listed as being 1 9/16" which is a tad bit big unfortunately so the search continues. Thanks again.

Regards,
Brett.


----------

